# Diabetic Foot infection coding - would anyone have any insight



## aubwe2000 (May 17, 2016)

Hi, would anyone have any insight on how to code a Diabetic Foot infection correctly. patient stepped on a tack, foot became infected with mention of abscess. No specifications were made to complications of diabetes (ie. foot ulcer, neuropathy). I coded the abscess first and uncomplicated diabetes second, is this correct when the diagnoses states diabetic foot infection? 

Thank you,
Aubre


----------



## mitchellde (May 17, 2016)

If the provider documented this as a diabetic foot infection then it is documented as a diabetic complication so a diabetes with complication code will be coded first.


----------



## rbandaru (May 21, 2016)

*Diabetic Foot infection coding*

Diabetic food infection is as a principle diagnosis.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

